# show me your lowered b13



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

Ive been wanting to lower my sentra but i just dont see any pixs of different lower jobs. one of the big sellers @ a local shop are 'Gold line' springs....2'' front and back(i want eibachs 1.6 and 1.5 lower) i dont know what that are gonna look like on my car....that why i was hoping you guys could show me some pixs of your cars and what kinda suspension setup your running....i really wanna know and see the best way to lower my sentra not only for performance but also a killer look...cause i dont wanna buy some springs and not like em, and try to convince the shop that i told em the wrong year sentra...thanks


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's a pic of my B13 lowered with Eibach Pro-Kit springs and stock shocks & struts...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nice! i want my front a little lower. but you car is clean. howmuch of a lower?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

this is with the eibach sportline coils. i heated the front springs to lower it an extra inch.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> *how much of a lower? *


 1½" lower... front and back.


----------



## shumax (Mar 2, 2003)

Click on the link to my homepage below for more specifics.

Curt B. Shumaker


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

nice cars guys. they look good without being over the top. nice clean cars.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

shumax said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very sweet car.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sno. when you heated your eibachs in the front. did it bounce around of change the ride of the car @ all? basically i just wanted to know fi it effected the ride @ high speed and cruzin'....thanks everyone for your help, photos, and kick ass sentra


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Here is mine, with Eibach prokits, and KYB struts.










Here it is with GC coilovers all the way down in the front.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> *sno. when you heated your eibachs in the front. did it bounce around of change the ride of the car @ all? basically i just wanted to know fi it effected the ride @ high speed and cruzin'....thanks everyone for your help, photos, and kick ass sentra *


yeah it's bouncy-er but it doesn't bother me. no difference at high speed.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

eiback pro-kit
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=16066


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ok...i guess im gonna go get the eibach pro-kit. but now! should i get new shocks/struts....cause what i wanted to do is get the koni adj. but those thing cost alot and i dont have the money for em right now....my friend has a 200sx with eibachs and stock struts and it rides great....i hear that its not a big deal when you go with lowering springs to not change em. do you guys think it would hurt to ride around for a few months(3-5) till i got the koni's or should i wait till i get the konis and then get my springs. 
BTW- i was told that the koni adjs. not only adjust the ride comfort but also the ride height.....was i misinformed abotu this. i think there cool enough to get just for the ride confort of firm, street, etc thanks again for all your help....keep sending the info


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> *do you guys think it would hurt to ride around for a few months(3-5) till i got the koni's or should i wait till i get the konis and then get my springs.*


 You should be OK driving around with the Eibachs along with stock shocks/struts for a couple of months. I got my Eibach's put on this past summer, July to be exact, and have yet to get new shocks and struts. Drivin' around for eight months on Eibach's with stock shocks and struts is really not a good idea . My car is screamin' for the AGX's which I'mma get real soon. Hopefully within the next month or so. So yeah... to make a long story short you should be OK for a couple of months driving around with the Eibach's and stock shocks and struts.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

koo koo...i was talking to my cousin today and i was just tellin him how kool all you guys are. the amount of help everyone is willing ot offer. thanks....ill be buying my eibachs sometime this comming week....i still gotta pay $980 to get out of the impound....(hint to the wise, dont rev. your engine on any body casue you will be arrested for street racing thanks!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

$980~!!~!!~!~!!~!~! hoooooooooly shiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey....ill put up a post on the whole thing


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

heres mine with Intrax springs and 17" wheels..


----------



## HyperB13SE-R (Feb 13, 2003)

Here's a pic of my SE-R...


----------



## s_olinger (Jul 12, 2002)

here is my 94 w/ sprint springs ( 2" drop) and riding on 16" konigs


----------



## s_olinger (Jul 12, 2002)

i cant figure out how to get my pic up there so ill email it to you


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

email it to me [email protected]

i'll host your pic for ya


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hyperb13ser, nice car... i love the way it sits i also like s-olingers too...but it looks kinda high for a 2in. im gonna go with a 2'' drop now. i dont care if its lower looking in the back..im just ognnna do it


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

here's s_olinger's:


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

It's not a sentra but it's still a b13. But hey, I figured out how to insert a pic, woohoo. For some it will show!

BTW-Eibach, 1.5" Tokico Blues on 16" POS Enkei.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

*lowered b13.....*

Check out my ride....

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...model_brand_query=model=SE-R&tree=Nissan SE-R


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#///////3*

heres mine


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

here's mine


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

brydood94...is that yours....what kinda wing is that? it reminds me of my wreched sentra...i shaved everything but the fucking door handles....makes me made cause the accident wasnt my fault. how did you lower it? and also. what kinda side skirt is that...does it go up to a wide body in the back...i cant tell if it comes that way cause you dont have any body lines....it looks wide body or did you fill it in?


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#///////3*

yea this is my hunk of junk...its a bomex s-14 wing...theres no widebody here...(no point of having one in a front wheel drive)and the rest of the kit is a stillen front and kaminari sideskirts..as far as the suspension goes i used ground control coils..all the body lines were filled in...=)


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

groundcontrol coils how do they ride? do they bounce? are you riding on stock shocks/struts? where would be the best place to get them?(if you know)


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Sorry no Pic, but i have a set of Suspension Techniques 1 and 1/2 " drop springs, i rode around with stock shocks for some time, about 7 months before buying struts, But by all means, buy some struts, its much needed, Drop it!


----------



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

It is recomended that you wait until you can afford the struts and springs, by far the best setup for a street driven car is Eibach Pro-Kit springs and KYB AGX, this is what is recomended in sentra.net suspension setups, check it out and determine which ones best suits ur needs


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

this may sound like a n00b question but what's a strut? is it the same thing as a shock?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

sno said:


> *this may sound like a n00b question but what's a strut? is it the same thing as a shock? *


 Shocks are the front suspension and the struts are the rear suspension.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

i believe B13's have struts on all 4 corners.....correct me if im wrong...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

tokico shocks are awesome with paired with lowering springs


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks importcartuner


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

sno said:


> *thanks importcartuner *


 Not a problem bro.


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

sno... struts and shocks do the same function.. they dampen the force of the springs.. most struts have the springs mounted on them while shocks are individual from the spring..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

okay, xclusiv, so the b13 has struts all around then. that's what i needed to know. thanks.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

No one posted any pics of their Hypercoil Springs. The setup that people on the SR20de Forum are talking about are the hyperco's with KYB AGX's. This does not give you a big drop (around an inch) but they are custom springs for the B13. I just put mine on this weekend and I love the way my car looks now. I will try and post some pics when I get home.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Not the clearest pic, but I had to shrink it down a lot to get it on the gallery at sentra.net


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Eibach Ground Control springs are the best. no bounce, awesome ride. I have mine paired with KYB AGX shocks/struts. call Stillen and dial extension 138. His name is Adam and he will hook you up.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

> i believe B13's have struts on all 4 corners


WRONG.


----------



## HyperB13SE-R (Feb 13, 2003)

Then what do B13's have then sr20racer? I was under the assumption the the B13 chassis uses macpherson struts at all 4 corners?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry, I am wrong. Damn I hate. Maybe I should read better.


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok end of arguement, do a lookup for "shocks" for your B13 on any automotive site that carries anything, start with autozone, even those yawhoos know that B13's come with struts all around. That is also why they came with the macpherson struts all the way around, additionally that is why I have tokico blues STRUTS all the way around.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

are tokicos better then kyb agx?


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

KYB AGX's are teh SHIT... they are the best in my eyes.. I have them adn love them.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *are tokicos better then kyb agx? *


Not as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

okay. i'll get the agx's then. they're only $50/peice at baxters over here.


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

$50/piece? thats cheaper than anywhere i've ever seen. is that for the b13? if so, is there a number i can call or a website?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

50 ? are u sure ur not referring to the base model gr-2s? i dont think ive ever seen agxs for 50 bucks


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

I agree with him, my AGX's cost about 90 per strut. I ordered them through Stillen. You should check to make sure which strust you are getting.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah....and if they are agx's. shit.....send me the info cause im gonna get some too!?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well i went into baxters, asked them for the price on the kyb agx struts for a 93 sentra and he said $50 a piece. if that's wrong then it must be the guy behind the counter.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Dude, $50 a piece for the AGX's... that's unheard of. The guy behind the counter must've been wrong. The cheapest I've seen AGX's for B13's go for is $410... and that's with free shipping.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, i'm thinkin the guy behind the counter didn't know wtf he was talkin about cuz i went to another store today that's always cheaper then baxters and they said the kyb agx's are $120 a peice.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

highperformanceonline.com had them going for 380 a set for the agx i think that price might have even been shipped but im not sure .


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm thinkin i might go back to baxters and be like, "hey, remember me? yeah, you quoted me on the agx's for $50 a piece... yeah that'd be great if i could get 4 of those. thanks, oh and here's $200."


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Here's my '91 with Toxicos and Eibachs.


----------



## MaddMatt (Jan 26, 2003)

91 SE-R, Ground Control, ~1.5"


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

you guys have some good looking b13s. i have an idea on how i wanna lower it...but you guys tell me if it sound good. Ground Control Coil-overs w/ kyb agx's. i heard good things about coilover and y they bounce. i was told they only bounce when you slam em to the ground and it takes away from shock rebound. but when moderatly lowered it has a all round good performance ride. WHAT YA THINK!?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

That is the exact set-up I have. It is the best set-up for the B13's so definitely go with it.


----------



## MaddMatt (Jan 26, 2003)

> WHAT YA THINK!?


I would recommend the GC camber/caster plates as well. For the $$, GC/GCplates/AGX is very, very hard to beat.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

What a GC camber/caster???? where do they go.....its it that plate on top of the strut???? where could i get em???


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I got my AGX for 370 shipped to my door... through 
www.p-s-t.com best place I found on line


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

$370 shipped... that's a great deal. Thanks for the link PhattyB13.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> *Here's my '91 with Toxicos and Eibachs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your rims look like b-13 SE-R rims that were powercoated gunmetal. What are they?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

> Your rims look like b-13 SE-R rims that were powercoated gunmetal. What are they?


Actaully they are B13 Rims, but not powder coated. I picked up some of that Duplicolor rim paint in Graphite, its a base coat/clear coat paint and it worked pretty well. And one can of paint and one can of clear was more than enough to do my rims. By far the cheapest and best lookind mod at $10!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

PhattyB13 said:


> *I got my AGX for 370 shipped to my door... through
> www.p-s-t.com best place I found on line *


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nissan NX, 1991-95 $389 a set of four 
Nissan 200SX, 1995-99 $389 a set of four 
Nissan 240SX (except adjustable suspension) 1989-94 $389 a set of four 
Nissan 300ZX (except adjustable suspension) 1990-96 $389 a set of four 
Nissan Maxima 1995-99 $389 a set of four 
Nissan Sentra 1995-99 $389 a set of four 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i don't see Nissan Sentra 1991-1994, which ones did you order?


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

you just have to call them and tell them what you want.. they have them I promise...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

alright, i'll give them a call tomorrow


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

> Not as far as I'm concerned.


ASk 100 people and you will be maybe 5 out of the 100 that prefer the Tokico over the KYB AGX's. How do those Tokicos's adjust?


----------



## PAIN (Apr 21, 2003)

I have a question guys if I lower my b13 will the car bottom out with people in the back seat? lookin for a 1.5 drop


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

depends on what size rims/tires you have and what springs you get. i have eibach sportlines and 17" rims with 205/40's and i don't bottom out.


----------



## SE-R Pusha (Mar 20, 2003)

heres mine.....coilovers....


----------



## SE-R Pusha (Mar 20, 2003)

and yes it bottoms out sometimes....


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Heres the link to my toy!!

http://www.mrser.nismo.org/images/mvc-009f.jpg

If doesn't work go to the page www.mrser.nismo.org and look where it says Photo Album.
There are also many other pics of lowered B-13


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^nice


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)




----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

^i like that. what is your set-up?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

very kool...im glad ppl are still responding to this post! i put 17 on my car and the make noises when i drive it hard. i gotta cut back the fender-lip back but i dunno. still gonna lower it....the thing is that i think that the rear of my car sits fine....i wanna lower the front only. i think im gonna go get some coil-overs and just put em in the front with some koni adj. i dunno....ill figure it out...

I WILL GET MY PICTURES DEVLO. TOMORROW


----------

